# Cop gets stuck on railroad. Hilarious video!



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I feel bad for the tow truck driver!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIHNk4IPcSs&feature=related"]YouTube - Brillant Local COP (SMPD or ?)[/nomedia]

---------- Post added at 10:10 ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 ----------

Just a bad situation... especially when the cameras rolling


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I've seen before. I laughed then and laughed just now.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

A sandwich on the dashboard? Really??????


What kind of bafoonery is that?????


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

263FPD said:


> A sandwich on the dashboard? Really??????
> 
> What kind of bafoonery is that?????


lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

That cop is such a tool, I get embarrassed *for* him whenever I see that.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

263FPD said:


> A sandwich on the dashboard? Really??????
> 
> What kind of bafoonery is that?????


I don't even like putting my pat down gloves on the dash of the car it is so filthy.

Heck when I eat on the run I won't even eat it in the car because of the germs that fester within. I have to find a secluded part of town and use the roof as a table.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

CJIS said:


> I don't even like putting my pat down gloves on the dash of the car it is so filthy.
> 
> Heck when I eat on the run I won't even eat it in the car because of the germs that fester within. *I have to find a secluded part of town and use* the roof as a table.


Just don't urinate there. Someone will confront you and it will take a year to clear your name while they move out of state because they were skeered for their safety.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

grn3charlie said:


> Just don't urinate there. Someone will confront you and it will take a year to clear your name while they move out of state because they were skeered for their safety.


Indeed. Even though I said I go and find a secluded area to eat I still on occasion have someone find me and bug me.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

CJIS said:


> I don't even like putting my pat down gloves on the dash of the car it is so filthy.
> 
> Heck when I eat on the run I won't even eat it in the car because of the germs that fester within. I have to find a secluded part of town and use the roof as a table.











YUCK Maybe I am nuts but I wipe down the inside of my cruiser before every shift. Also clean my handcuffs after every use.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

topcop14 said:


> YUCK Maybe I am nuts but I wipe down the inside of my cruiser before every shift. Also clean my handcuffs after every use.


No your not nuts I use them if there are any in the car and I keep a big bottle of No Water Needed Hand soap in my Cruiser bag as well. However I would use a whole tub of those things in one shift if I wanted to make it a "Food Friendly Environment"

If I have any I pretty much just do it to the wheel the mic and controls\comp keyboard.

Every once and a blue moon the Highway Dept will give it a good cleaning inside and out. That is the only time I would consider eating in there.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

That was on COPS, when they were in Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## mpguy (Oct 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> THAT boys and girls, is why we don't chase dirt bikes, now isn't it?
> 
> Dummy!


I'm buying a dirtbike! :smug:


----------

